# Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten



## KlickerHH (15. Januar 2009)

Moin Moin,
hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie sich die Lbs-Angabe auf Gramm umrechnen lässt? Habe Ruten, Rollen und Schnur, wo nur Lbs drauf stehen. Interessant wäre es, wieviel das in Gramm ist. Bei meiner Balzer Magna Downrigger steht 10-20 lbs. Bei meiner Shimano Tyrnos 20II auch, wobei es sich hier mehr um die Schnurkapazität dreht. Ist das einer der Gründe, warum es heisst: Angeln ist eine Wissenschaft......#q

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## Crotalus (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*

http://www.efishing.de/formeln/formeln.htm

5 Sekunden googlen


----------



## KlickerHH (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*

Dank dir, aber woher stammt der Teiler 16?????


----------



## crazyFish (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Dank dir, aber woher stammt der Teiler 16?????



Das ist eine empirisch ermittelte Formel, sprich da gibt es keine wirkliche Herleitung für.


----------



## KlickerHH (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*

Danke Jungs, jetzt brauch ich ne neue Rute........500gr ist etwas wenig für Norwegen.....


----------



## nostradamus (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*

hallo,

schau dir mal die df- ruten von rhino (zebco) an.

nosta


----------



## celler (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Danke Jungs, jetzt brauch ich ne neue Rute........500gr ist etwas wenig für Norwegen.....


 

kommt drauf an wo und in welcher wassertiefe du angelst....


----------



## KlickerHH (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*

Ab 170 bis 300m, ich wollte mir aber eh eine weitere Rute mit mehr Gewicht zulegen.
Penn / Wft ist in einem Beutel drin, die gibt es hier echt günstig.
Sagt mal Celler und Nostradamus, habt ihr Nachtschicht????


----------



## celler (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Ab 170 bis 300m, ich wollte mir aber eh eine weitere Rute mit mehr Gewicht zulegen.
> Penn / Wft ist in einem Beutel drin, die gibt es hier echt günstig.
> Sagt mal Celler und Nostradamus, habt ihr Nachtschicht????




jo,ich hatte nachtschicht,jetzt hab ich we ;-)


----------



## nostradamus (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Sagt mal Celler und Nostradamus, habt ihr Nachtschicht????




hallo,

leider ja. 

nosta


----------



## celler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*

diese woche schon wieder?
und wieso leider?gibt doch gut kohle,ich würde gern nur nachtschicht machen......


----------



## Jetblack (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*

Ist ja erschreckend  - Jetzt haben wir das Thema schon so oft gehabt - und es grassieren immer noch solche Fehlinformationen.  

Die "lbs" Angabe bei Bootsruten bezieht sich nicht auf das "Wurfgewicht" oder das Gewicht, was man damit sinnvoll fischen kann, sondern auf die Schnurtragkraft, für die diese Rute ausgelegt ist!!

Deine Balzer, sollte man somit mit Schnüren mit einer Tragkraft von grob 4,5-9 kg angeln. Das würde auch zu der Rolle passen, aber .... Downrigger sind oft sehr weich/parabolisch in der Aktion, sodass Du vermutlich nicht mal 300gr Blei damit ordentlich geführt bekommst, ohne das die Rute schon deutlich wegbiegt.

Von den empfohlenen (Tragkraft)Werten kann man natürlich abweichen, was aber nichts an der Aktion der Rute ändert. Deswegen ist leider bei Ruten oft die einzige Möglichkeit die Tauglichkeit für einen bestimmten Zweck zu testen, die Dinger mal in die Hand zu nehmen.

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## crazyFish (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*

Okay, dann war das mein Fehler. Dass wusste ich noch nicht, wieder was neues gelernt.


----------



## Zanderlui (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*

noch anders nicht die schnur sondern die lbs angaben besagen bei wieviel lbs sich die rute in einem rechten winkel befindet zwischen spitze und griffstück????#c


----------



## celler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> noch anders nicht die schnur sondern die lbs angaben besagen bei wieviel lbs sich die rute in einem rechten winkel befindet zwischen spitze und griffstück????#c


 

versteh ich nicht was du meinst;+;+;+


----------



## Zanderlui (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*



celler schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht was du meinst;+;+;+


 
das ist die biegekurve also wieviel gewicht nötig ist um die rute an ihre grenze zu bringen hälst sie in der hand und hängst gewicht vorne ran und wenn die rutenspitze den bodenberührt dann hast dein gewicht-stelle aber gerade fest glaube das heißt dann testkurve ne???wie bei karpfenruten???


----------



## crazyFish (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> das ist die biegekurve also wieviel gewicht nötig ist um die rute an ihre grenze zu bringen hälst sie in der hand und hängst gewicht vorne ran und wenn die rutenspitze den bodenberührt dann hast dein gewicht-stelle aber gerade fest glaube das heißt dann testkurve ne???wie bei karpfenruten???



Nun die Testkurve sagt an, wieviel Last an eine Rute angehängt werden muss um sie in einem Winkel von 90° zu biegen.

KLICK MICH

Dies sind genau die Angesprochenen lbs Angaben, bei zB Karpfenruten und auf der Basis war auch meine erste Antwort formuliert.
Wie es nun bei Bootsruten wirklich aussieht, da vertraue ich dann jemandem mit mehr Erfahrung in dem Bereich.


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*

Lui was Du beschreibst ist die Testkurve. Hier geht es nicht um den Boden berühren sondern das von 0° der Rutenposition bis 90° Biegung (aus der Ausgangsposition) der Rutenspitze benötigte Gewicht.


----------



## Jetblack (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*

@Zanderlui ... Sorry - da liegst Du bei Bootsruten auch daneben!

Auf dem Bild ist eine Daiwa Sealine Tunastick 50-80 lbs, da hängen 9,5 kg (ca. 20 lbs) dran und der Winkel zwischen Griff und Spitze beträgt deutlich mehr als 90°.


----------



## Zanderlui (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*

ok alles klar hat er mal eiskalt was verwechselt!!!

naja habe den boden angegeben damit man weiß zwischen griff und boden 90°


----------



## celler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*

zu dem bild....
ich find garnicht das,dass mehr als 90 grad sind....
sieht fast aus wie genau 90 grad......


soll jetzt nicht heißen das ich an euren theorien zweifel.......
hab davon nämlich selber noch nicht wirklich den durchblick.....


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*

Die 90° Biegekurve bedeutet das die Rutenstellung bei 0° verbleibt sprich der Rutengriff horizontal liegt. 

Im gezeigten Bild ist der Griff aber bereits in einem Winkel von ca 20-30° (geschätzt) während die Spitze die 90° nach unten erlangt.

Aber das war nicht die Frage. Hier muß eben von Schnurklasse und von Testkurve ausgegangen werden, im vorliegenden Fall ist es die Schnurklasse.


----------



## crazyFish (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*

Ich hoffe Jetblack hat kein Problem damit, dass ich sein Bild etwas bearbeitet habe:


----------



## tidecutter (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*

wie sollen das ziemlich genau 90° sein, wenn die Rute aus seinem Patengeschenk heraus erst ansteigt, um dann genau der Gravitation zu folgen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderlui (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*



tidecutter schrieb:


> wie sollen das ziemlich genau 90° sein, wenn die Rute aus seinem Patengeschenk heraus erst ansteigt, um dann genau der Gravitation zu folgen?|kopfkrat


 
das bild ist nicht perfekt aber für  den zweck der verdeutlichung reichts....

eigentlich muss der griff parallel zum boden verlaufen und wenn die spitze dann direkt zum boden zeigt dann ist es die testkurve


----------



## Jetblack (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*

@crazyfish - noe, ich hab nix dagegen.... sonst hätte ich das GENAU So auch demonstriert


----------



## celler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*

hmm,shize.......
bisschen daneben gegriffen....sorry....


----------



## KlickerHH (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Ist ja erschreckend  - Jetzt haben wir das Thema schon so oft gehabt - und es grassieren immer noch solche Fehlinformationen.
> 
> Die "lbs" Angabe bei Bootsruten bezieht sich nicht auf das "Wurfgewicht" oder das Gewicht, was man damit sinnvoll fischen kann, sondern auf die Schnurtragkraft, für die diese Rute ausgelegt ist!!
> 
> ...


 
Das würde ja bedeuten, dass meine Penn Millenium mehr Gewicht verträgt als die Balzer Rute......
Ich werde trotzdem nochmal im Angelständer meines Händlers wühlen, lieber eine zuviel als zuwening....

Dank an alle.

P.S. Die Formel zur Umrechnung funktioniert trotzdem, hab es bei Ruten mit Gramm und lbs Angabe getestet.


----------



## fünününü (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Angelruten*

...dann hätte ich da mal eine ähnliche, generelle Frage:
Ich habe 3 Pilkruten in versch. Wurfgewichten in einer Preisklasse bis 40 €. Bin jedoch immer skeptisch, wenn ich z.B. an meiner Rute mit 80-130 gr. WG einen Pilker von 130 gr. anhänge und dann noch mal einen Dorsch von z.B.60-70 cm drille, ob die Aktion nicht überbelastet ist und es dann mglw. mal zum Rutenbruch kommt..??? Macht es dann ferner Sinn, eine Pilke bis 40 € zu kaufen bzw. taugt die etwas in dem Preissegment oder sollte man da generell "höher" rangehen ??? 
Lege ja eigentlich in der Pilkangelei mehr Wert auf meine Rollen...


----------

